# Any good tips on cleaning a racking cane?



## smurfe (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone have any good tips to clean the inside of an auto-siphon racking cane? I racked a couple batches today and went to clean up. I sucked some sediment in my last batch and have purple gunk inside my auto-siphon and the hose that will not rinse out. 


I have tried running hot water through it for an extended period of time. I put a bowl in the sink, filled it withscalding hot water and started the siphon. I let the water run and the siphon run for about 10 minutes with no change.


I tried the jet blast bottle washer and neither worked.I have a brush to clean airlocks with but can't get it down far enough to where the deposits are. I don't mind throwing the hose away but I do hate throwing the auto-siphon away. 


Any suggestions?


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2006)

Dont have an auto siphon but how about a few pipe cleaners.


----------



## Joseph1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Use some fishing line that you can thread through the racking cane and/or siphon hose. Tie one end to either your airlock brush or piece of cloth and pull it through.


----------



## masta (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow...never seen solids that wouldn't wash off with just water! I would try tyeing a string to the brush and drop the other end through the racking cane and pull it down through.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 18, 2006)

Soak it good in some B-Brite mixed a little stronger than normaland really good hot water. Not boiling hot but pretty hot


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2006)

What kind of wine was it? The only kind I have ever had that problem with is the Elderberry. That always leaves a discusting goo that refuses to clean off without some oil - I use some vegetable oil. Once you use that, then use some sudsy wash and then some B-Brite or C-Brite. Might work with this kind also.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 18, 2006)

I racked a Crushendo Super Tuscan and a Woodbridge Cabernet Sauvignon. I rinsed the cane between rackings. After I was done with the last one, the Woodbridge I set it in the sink for about 10 minutes to clean up a mess I made on the floor and cabinets. I can't believe the stuff would dry that fast or that it won't rinse out simply with hot water. I don't have any B-Brite or C-Bright. I use Easy Clean and Na-Meta for cleaning and sanitizing. 


I will say that the Woodbridge had more solids in the bottom of the carboy that I have ever seen in any kit before including the grape pack kits I have done. It was really weird. Even after the final racking I still see a lot of solids that have fallen so it looks like I am going to have to rack it again. 


I guess I did a terrible job racking this kit. I am not the best at racking but I have never transfered that much before. I never got the tip of the cane on the bottom. It took me almost a liter to top up. Oh well, I guess if I can't get it clean I'll either use the smaller auto-siphon I bought for the Crushendo's or just get another one.


Smurfe


----------



## daveb50 (Dec 18, 2006)

Try some Oxygenated cleaner, Chlorine Free. I get mine at the local Dollar Tree store. I mix a scoop to agallon of hot water for tough jobs. Let your hose soak in it for awhile, then flush with hot water. I've cleaned some disgusting looking gunk out of used wine bottles with it. 
Dave


----------



## Dean (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine does the same occaisionally with wines that have a lot of suspended solids. I use diversol (the pink stuff) and give it a 1 hour soak. Cleans right up! Caution though, as it can cause your hoses to go opaque after a time.


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 18, 2006)

Buy a new one from George! haha


----------



## geocorn (Dec 18, 2006)

I have not seen that problem yet. Can you send me a picture?


----------

